# LMIA category



## hetaldesai1981 (Feb 22, 2021)

Can anyone please guide in LMIA category for Canada.
Any Details will be appreciated ?
LMIA option is for all province in canada ?


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

LMIA

*The LMIA is not an Immigration "Category".* It is part of a process to allow a Canadian Employer to hire a Foreign Worker by proving (to the Federal Govt) that they are not able to hire a qualified Canadian or PR holder for their open position.

As the employer has to pay for this process it will only be considered as a last resort, given the current climate (higher unemployment in Canada and Covid travel restrictions) or if you occupy a very niche profession.


----------



## hetaldesai1981 (Feb 22, 2021)

Did anyone has applied in LMIA category for Ontorio..... can anyone advise genuine agent for this?


----------



## hetaldesai1981 (Feb 22, 2021)

JGK said:


> LMIA
> 
> *The LMIA is not an Immigration "Category".* It is part of a process to allow a Canadian Employer to hire a Foreign Worker by proving (to the Federal Govt) that they are not able to hire a qualified Canadian or PR holder for their open position.
> 
> As the employer has to pay for this process it will only be considered as a last resort, given the current climate (higher unemployment in Canada and Covid travel restrictions) or if you occupy a very niche profession.


Thanks... As i am an IT professional so if you guide which category would be good for me to apply?


----------



## Tanya123 (Jun 9, 2021)

hetaldesai1981 said:


> Can anyone please guide in LMIA category for Canada.
> Any Details will be appreciated ?
> LMIA option is for all province in canada ?


Hi hetal,

Did you apply for LMIA? Could you share your timelines please?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Tanya123 said:


> Hi hetal,
> 
> Did you apply for LMIA? Could you share your timelines please?


Take a look at response #2 - the LMIA is for an _employer_ to apply for, not someone in the Express Entry pool.


----------

